# HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY :-)



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!! Make sure to hug someone (especially your MOM) today! :stars:  :hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you UBF! Same to you -- hope you have a fabulous day with your family :wink:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to everyone! Even if you do not have human kids I know your goatie Kids are wanting to wish you all a happy mothers day too :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you!! Happy Mothers Day to all!! 

Began this a.m. w/coffee on the deck and my children had hot coco and we watched the goats being lazy :greengrin: BEAUTIFUL Day here!

I fed in the barn and spent some time w/my horses. We are getting ready now to go to IHop!! YUM!! Gonna come home ride the horses and relax. We are going tonight to look at some wether prospects for my children's upcoming FFA year. 

I love goats and today is my day......so I get to do all the goat stuff I want  :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  And Happy Mother's Day to all of you moms too! 

It's a rainy, lazy day here. But I had fun while out feeding - watching our new/first triplets interact and try to bounce around 

It's also a very very bittersweet day for me. 
I lost my mom 6 years ago today to lung cancer <if the lung cancer didn't get her congestive heart failure would have  >.
So I guess the rainy day just kind of goes with the 'mood.' But I am trying to stay somewhat upbeat, maybe we'll go out and do something later when my husband wakes up <he works nights>. My kids stayed up late and being so dark and rainy they are all still in bed...it's 11:30am LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all those mothers out there...whether you have goat or human kids! :laugh: :hug:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy mother's day everyone!
M.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Mothers Day... to all mom's :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy Mothers day everyone!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day everyone!


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

Hope all the Moms had a fantastic Mother's Day!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> It's also a very very bittersweet day for me.


I understand. :hug: My mother is dying and not from anything so quick as cancer or heart failure. She is just old and tired and forgetting how to eat. She lives with my sister who finally got Hospice care and I am happy for that. My sister has gone above and beyond. She is in Arkansas so I do not get to help out much.
I did get to talk to Mom so that was good. I know she is ready to go so pray the time will come easily and peaceful for her.

Three of my kids were here. We had a nice brunch; but farm life does not allow much for lazy days so it is out to the barn for evening chores.

Happy Mother's Day to all. :wave:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

:rose: :rose: :rose: Happy Mother's Day :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to all the other moms out there!!
:stars:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day to all of the wonderful mothers on here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

luvmyherd said:


> HoosierShadow said:
> 
> 
> > It's also a very very bittersweet day for me.
> ...


I'm so sorry about your mother, it must be very very heartbreaking  I too hope that it is a peaceful end for her. 
My mom lived a few hours away, and was also in Hospice care, my sisters looked after her and did a great job, but she had to be put in a nursing home because she had gotten so bad off, was on a breathing machine, and needed to be monitored <my sisters worked and couldn't be there with her during the day>.
I saw her 11 days before she passed away, something told me to go see her NOW, so I pulled my oldest daughter out of school for a couple of days, and took them to see her, it was also my son's 5th birthday <I was pregnant with my youngest daughter>. 
I'll never ever forget walking out of her room looking back and seeing her watching me, and all the while that same voice in my head told me, it would be the last time I'd ever see her alive again :tears: 
The day she passed, I just couldn't get there in time. She went into a coma state, and her body gave out.

It's hard, and I have a lot of regrets. I just didn't want to take her health so seriously, I mean, I tried to pretend in my mind it wasn't so bad, that she'd pull through this like she had in the past.

I think about her every day, but I know her suffering in physical form is over, and she is with me in spirit and knows how much I love her. She appears in many of my dreams, and I tell ya it's just like she's really here, I wake up and think WOAH.....but then I want to go back to sleep and keep the dream going!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

^^^Luckily, my mom spent a week with me last month. So we got to talk and make our goodbyes. She has always had a practical sense about death. She has strict orders like, DO NOT RESUSITATE, no feeding tubes, no heroic measures etc. They are just making her as comfortable as possible. It could take a week or a year. She is eating at the present but has trouble from time to time.
(My aunt, her sister, just did this to us last year. She was 94 and had conjestive heart failure. We all planned for the end and she rallied so much Hospice left! We got to visit her just months before she passed and I was very happy about that. She was alert and extremely cognitive.)
My mom has been ready to go since my dad died in 2000. He is definately with me everyday. I wonder what it will be like with him and Mom both in my daily thoughts. Many a decision has been made based on *What would Daddy say about it?"


----------

